# Two Visits Same Day Different Specialties



## harvdzny (Mar 19, 2013)

We are an Orthopedic practice with several Pain Management physicians.  The staff has always been told that a patient cannot see one of our Orthopedic physicians and be seen in pain management on the same date of service.

It's my understanding that this is not the case.  A patient can be seen by both an Orthopedic physician and a Pain Management physician and insurance will pay as long as the physicians are credentialed under the different specialties.  Is this correct?  All physicians work under the same Tax ID but they are credentialed based on their true specialty.


----------



## kumeena (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't forget to add Modifier 27  for hospital billing


----------



## ajb1986 (Apr 19, 2013)

The patient can see both. We have neurosurgeon's and a neuropsychologist in our office, and frequently we bill for a patient seeing both on the same day no issue. We also have an orthopedic doctor as well.


----------

